# emergency broken tail



## Ghivlick (Aug 30, 2015)

My rat jumped off something and broke the bone right above the tail, he can walk fine, but it irritates him and hurts when touched. What do i do?


----------



## Amph (Apr 14, 2015)

Take it to the vet as soon as possible


----------



## Ghivlick (Aug 30, 2015)

I dont have the money to pay for anything they would do


----------



## spikeithard (Aug 18, 2015)

You have to do something.. you must go to the vet. Either you care enough to have it fixed (find out the price you may be surprised?) or have it put down humanely at the vet. Cant be more than 20-30 dollars for that. but dont let it suffer


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Why are we suggesting euthanasia before suggesting things that might help them pay for the vet trip? A vet wouldn't put that rat down anyway just for a broken tail. 

Please look into Care Credit. It is basically a credit card that you only use for health related things and they allow you to use it for vets as well. You'd have to find a vet that takes it, which may be harder. Also, explain your situation to a vet and I can almost guarantee they'll work with you on a payment plan. From the look of the tail, it only needs to be reset and taped up. Unfortunately, they'll probably have to do anesthesia to reset it (since I guarantee an awake rat wouldn't appreciate it), which might be a little expensive, but not too much. You do need to do something about it though.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

In the meantime, you can give your rat ibuprofen to help with pain and inflammation http://ratguide.com/meds/nsaids/ibuprofen.php


----------



## StonerGirlandHerRatties (Aug 25, 2015)

wonga loan! only charge a 5er to pay back. id say its worth it for your rats sake. I had to do that when mine got ill


----------



## Milly67 (Aug 6, 2020)

Ghivlick said:


> My rat jumped off something and broke the bone right above the tail, he can walk fine, but it irritates him and hurts when touched. What do i do?



Hi, I know this is a old post however it is the only one similar to what my rat has. I can't get to a vets currently as it is 2am. I am super worried about my rat and was wondering what the conclusion for yours was. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## a1phanine (Mar 27, 2018)

Go to the vet in the morning


----------



## Milly67 (Aug 6, 2020)

a1phanine said:


> Go to the vet in the morning



I got her to the vets first thing and it was actually a dislocation. Apparently it can't be popped back into place as the ligaments won't hold it. I have been advised to go to a specialist exotic vet and have the whole tail amputated however this concerns me massively as I know the importance of a rats tail for mobility and heat regulation. If anyone has had any experiences of this I would really appreciate hearing what the outcome was as I want to help my little lady as best as possible.


----------

